# Inexpensive Loft



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I found these on Craigslist in the Dallas area, just a idea that might work for some out there. I think they have potential??? 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/1400168003.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/spo/1432483338.html


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely. I just took apart similar "bookcases" from a business that was giving them away, and am remaking the pieces into a loft. You can easily cut squares into the pieces for windows and staple wire inside as I've done. Great find!


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

*i like the one on the boat trailer*



Hakkamike said:


> I found these on Craigslist in the Dallas area, just a idea that might work for some out there. I think they have potential???
> 
> 
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/spo/1432483338.html


I like the one on the boat trailer. I think my wife would like to go for a ride on the lake


----------

